

Iran CERT fingers Flame for oil refinery attacks - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/302718,iran-cert-fingers-flame-for-oil-refinery-attacks.aspx

======
ColinWright
For other discussions and stories, see here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038051>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038206>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033224>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033225>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033242> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033315>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033481>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033541>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034879>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035300>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035485>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035641>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035833>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4036025>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038014> <\- "Fix" found

